# Help with new home theater system



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello,

I am a first timer when it comes to home theater. I am ready to take the plunge and am completely confused on all the options out there. The location of the system will be my family room, which is about 13x17. 

I want to have a 5.1 set up with the rear receivers being in the ceiling (wires are already run) and the other two speakers/subwoofer being placed on or in my wall unit. I also want to have two speakers on my patio for the pool, which I believe requires a multizone receiver. 

I am working with a budget of approximately $1,500.00 (not including outdoor speakers). 

I have looked at the Pioneer VSX 1120 and that receiver seems to fit my needs. I also have heard a lot about Integra receivers. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks for any help you all can provide.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS my fellow Floridian. I would start off by going to audition some Speakers as the ones chosen will have a far greater impact than an AVR.

With your stated budget, I would focus on efficient Speakers like Klipsch. That is they will play quite loud with little amplifier power. Being in Florida, there should be some good local A/V Dealers in your area.

Once you have decided on Speakers, I would then focus on the AVR. Multizone is quite common in AVR's so it should not be a problem choosing one once Speakers have been decided on. That being said, I am quite fond of the Pioneer.

For Cabling, I would go with Monoprice or Bluejeans Cable as they both sell HDMI Cables, Speaker Cables, and Interconnects for far less than what you will see at Best Buy and will help in getting the best possible HT for your budget.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Include also in your list for audition the Monitor Audio Series which sounds and look great, too.


----------



## imjay (Jan 4, 2011)

I didn't see mention of the visual components. First time Theater in the Home priorities should be:
1. Projector and Screen
2. Surround sound

1 + 2 = a genuine Theater experience.


----------



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

Samsung 56' DLP


----------



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

Any other suggestions? I am going to get the Pioneer VSX 1120. Just need further guidance on speakers. The rears need to be in ceiling but the front and center can be bookshelf. Also need a sub. Would like speakers/sub to come in around $1,000.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Right withing your price range I would defenitely give a hard look at SVS STS-02's. If they have to be bookshelf I auditioned the B&W 685's. The had a great sound, but I went with the SVS. The other brand you might want to listen to would be PSB. They have some great sounding bookshelves as well. If the speakers are going in a cabinet I would look at Totem Rainmakers.. they also carry great in wall speakers as well.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

What part of Florida? There are a ton of places to listen to various speakers throughout the state. 3 Matched book shelves would be the best setup but doesn't always work aesthetically.

$1000 for the speakers and sub does limit it somewhat but will still be a very nice setup.


----------



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

I live in South Florida between West Palm Beach and Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Duckyspawn said:


> I live in South Florida between West Palm Beach and Fort Lauderdale.


Hello,
You are blessed to be in an area where there are a number of Hifi Stores. There really should not be a Brand that you do not have access to.

I would audition PSB, Paradigm, Focal, Dynaudio, B&W, and Klipsch just to name a few. With Speakers being a quite personal decision in regards to what constitutes great sound, the more Speakers auditioned, the better.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I lived in Loxahatachee then Jupiter for 12 years and worked for a few CI firms there, obviously check out Audio Advisors, Definitive Electronics, CWB in the Palm beach area. Boca has a few firms and Ft.Laud has more than a few place.


----------



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

I went to a few stores today. Listened to PSB, Klipsch, Focal and Paradigm. Klipsch were very tinny sounding. The other three were excellent. Focal is a little out of my budget, but the others are within range. I am leaning tirades the Paradigm as they sounded slightly better and do not need as much power to drive them. The PSB sounded really good though. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Duckyspawn said:


> I went to a few stores today. Listened to PSB, Klipsch, Focal and Paradigm. Klipsch were very tinny sounding. The other three were excellent. Focal is a little out of my budget, but the others are within range. I am leaning tirades the Paradigm as they sounded slightly better and do not need as much power to drive them. The PSB sounded really good though.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Hello,
I like all the Brands. It really comes down to the Speakers that you enjoyed the most. Paradigm makes excellent Speakers and were the first real pair of Speakers I purchased when I was 18. For that, they will always hold a special place in my heart. They were Monitor 7's and a friend is still enjoying them over a decade later.

Don't be afraid to look at used Focals as well that are in your area. I adore Focals and though expensive they have my favorite Tweeters in the business.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## KrazyK (Feb 28, 2010)

I always tell people that home theater is a long term project.
Your choice of speakers you've auditioned is a good place to start.
However, I think your price point is a little low for true quality audio.
I would spend your $1000.00 on 2 speakers. 
Your receiver will work more efficiently driving two speakers. 
A good sounding stereo set-up will sound better than 7 poorly driven low-end speakers.
When you get some more money in the future purchase the matching center speaker. 
Then an amp....then the rears etc. etc.
Build a quality system over time.
I'm heard some really amazing 2-channel systems for movies.

Don't bust the bank on mediocrity.

I purchased two silver stratus PSB's in 1999 and they're still part of my system.
The point I'm making is if your budget is small...... think small. 
In 5 years you'll have a great system or you'll be replacing everything!

Just a thought!


----------



## m kevin (Feb 21, 2010)

same boat, need help myself..just trying to get my 5 posts so i can list my question--good luck


----------

